# Space Marines Vs. Obliterator Spam



## demoric (Apr 18, 2010)

My friend plays Chaos Marines, and I Play Space Marines we've had many different army lists, and my friend has decided that to play effectively he must Spam Obliterators.

His last Army for example had 9 obliterators, a Daemon Prince with Mark of Nurgle (and some power that allows re-rolls on failed to hit), 4 Rhinos with melta gun units inside. This seems to be a very effective list against my SM. 

Basically his tactics are to leave the oblits back, and to rhino rush the melta guns in. Use the oblits to destroy my vehicles and then use the plasma cannon my troops. Also he usually pushes his Daemon Prince in to attack my vehicles and troops.

Kudos to my friend for having an effective army, and for routinely mopping the floor with me with that list. What would be an effective strategy against this type of army for Space Marines?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Terminators with TH/SS make a mess of Daemon princes, and pretty much ololololol through heavy weapons fire. There isnt really any set counter against those units, I would say dont try to take heavy vehicles to counter them, because its just an oblit target. Perhaps if you went for an infantry gunline, with long range weapons, like ML or Lascannons to target those vehicles from way downfield, then pummel them with gunfire. there would be potential for 20 TH/SS termies in a LR and just rush into whatever he throws at you. If he is running Rhino rush, then I would take a standard LR.


----------



## demoric (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought that all models in termie armor count as two models for transport capacity. SM codex pg. 102. Is there another rule that I am missing?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

demoric said:


> I thought that all models in termie armor count as two models for transport capacity. SM codex pg. 102. Is there another rule that I am missing?


No, that's correct, Terminators occupy two slots. But you can fit a whole lot of them into a Land Raider Crusader, for example. Not quite 20 but lots.

Hammernators are pretty much the only unit you have that can deal with a Daemon Prince up close without suffering really horrible losses. Other than that, Space Marines are mostly a shooty army so stick to your strengths - Predators, Dreadnoughts, Razorbacks and so on. Presenting his Obliterators with too many targets to deal with at once is probably your best bet. His Troops should go down easily enough.


----------



## demoric (Apr 18, 2010)

I had been running 3 las/plas razorbacks, 2 dreads, 2 vindicators, 10man stern guard, and 3 10 man squads split to have 2 rocket and one lascannon squad. I'll try assault terms in a LR. Thanks for the suggestion for the DP.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

*makes notes to get his hands on 9 Obliterators*


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

thats a hard list to counter. But i being a chos player,i know how to kill oblits. Get yourself some devastator squads with lascannons and get into cover, then just open fire on the oblits. they get no armor saves and it will instant kill them. And for the daemon prince just throw down some thunder hammer terminators with a chaplain and librarian. The librarian gets rid of his warptime, and the chaplain makes your termies re roll to hit. This will piss your friend off horribly. Thunder hammer storm shield termies are the bane to every Daemon Prince out there. and with that bull shit 3+ invul you will live through almost anything. Hope that helps.


----------



## demoric (Apr 18, 2010)

notsoevil said:


> *makes notes to get his hands on 9 Obliterators*


Yeah its nasty! I can only hope to instant kill them and they still have an invulnerable save. Otherwise its 6 wounds per squad that shoots their choice of heavy weapons each turn.

Early game he takes out my long range heavy weapons.
Mid game he usually is able to crack open a vehicle with one and then plasma cannon the contents with another. 
All the while I'm being rhino rushed with rhinos that have melta units, and a Daemon prince who usually makes quick work of dreads, vehicles, and squads.

Its a good competitive list.


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

the oblitz will get an inv save of 5+ also if the chaos player is not a retard he will have them in cover making it a 4+ some times even a 3+ cover save meaning it will take alot of shots to thin them down using average rolls,plus you then have the situation of oh shit he has already got his units and prince across the table in un-attacked rhinos and his prince with 12" movement has kept moving away from my terminators making them a highly expensive unit being kited around the table for a less costly prince.

assault units are imo best at dealing with oblits, i don't know the SM codex well but anything that can pref outflank with power weapons and hold its own in assault for a turn or 2 to basically tarpit the oblitz stopping them from shooting, then all your shooting units can focus on the rhinos exposing his troops

hope some of this post helps you


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

demoric said:


> I had been running 3 las/plas razorbacks, 2 dreads, 2 vindicators, 10man stern guard, and 3 10 man squads split to have 2 rocket and one lascannon squad. I'll try assault terms in a LR. Thanks for the suggestion for the DP.


The Vindicators are your problem. Predators with lascannon sponsons would do a lot better in this case (and others too). But then I don't really like Vindicators much.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Instead of reacting to units he has make him alter his battle plans. Throw a huge surprise. I once di to a guy who thought he could make me react to his moves by dropping 6 Ironclads on his army. The pair of tacticals with missile launchers could pop a rhino or 2 and the master of the forge armed with conversion beamer is all sorts of laughs.

Or if funds are lacking I suggest devastators. 2 Units deployed on your base line with 4 missile launchers each to blow up transports/that Daemon Prince and 1 unit with 4 plasma cannons deployed 12 inches in that should catch the Oblits, wherever they may hide. Max out this unit and hide it in cover with a TLL razorback and you are golden. The rest of the army should comprise of the core of tacticals armed with as many missile launchers as possible. That army sounds best to be dealt with at range.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Speed. Pure and simple. Obliterators arn't great in combat compared to there shooting and can be taken down with a few S8 weaponssuch as misisle launchers. Personly i would suggest soemthign along the lines of this;

HQ - Anythign really
Elites - TH/SS Terminators and a Lanraider if you can afford it
Troops - Combat Squaded Tac's with anti-tank wepaony to deal with rhinos. Razorbacks can be helpful too.
Fast attack - Speeders and Bikes can close the distance quickly and lay down fire. Always turbo boost to giv ethe cover saves agianst there Plasma Cannons.
Heavy Support - Missile Launcher Devastaors are bad ass and can kill multi wound modals like Obliterators easy. Lascannons are also and option but more expensive. Also Predators are good


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

jaws900 said:


> Heavy Support - Missile Launcher Devastaors are bad ass and can kill multi wound modals like Obliterators easy. Lascannons are also and option but more expensive. Also Predators are good


Missile launchers are not "badass at killing multi would models like oblitz easy" they are terrible for taking out oblitz cause they allow a 2+ save to be taken, if you are gonna try and kill the oblitz with firepower and not CC it has to be AP1/AP2 to force an inv/cover save increasing your chance of a kill massively


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually Missile launchers can be taken in huge numbers more cheaply than other weapons. They are also useful against the chaos players rhinos and daemon prince. However yes the chaos player can take his armour saves but if he fails any it will result in instant death. Nothing scares 2+ save models more than causing lots of wounds.


----------



## TheAngelKing47 (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I personally wouldn't be too fond of a land speeder with a friggin multi melta or assault cannon. Could sweep in as a supporting unit for a drop pod full of something nasty.


----------

